# problems with the bradley smoke generator



## stevelea (Sep 11, 2012)

Been having trouble with the timer that advances the pucks. Instead of every 20 min it spits one out every 5 min. Any ideas?


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 11, 2012)

OUCH!

That's a very expensive smoke!


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 12, 2012)

Don't have any experience with Bradley, but as Todd said, that's gonna get pretty expensive.

Here's a link for a quick search I did of the forum:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=bradley+++timer+++puck


----------



## khokhonutt (Oct 9, 2012)

I'd consider calling Bradley on that. Their number is (800) 665-4188 and they're typically pretty helpful. I searched a bit on one of the Bradley sites and it looks like this could be an issue with the smoke generator timer. If they won't send you out replacement part under warrenty, see if they can give you a part number. From there, you could contact yardandpool.com. I've purchased parts and supplies from them in the past with good luck.

Jeff


----------

